# Guest Book



## Tiriman (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi, I am trying to add a guest book to by website using FrontPage 4. I have used third party guest books and twice they have let me down, disappearing into oblivion.

I have added the Guest file to my site, along with the Guestlog file but when I try to submit an entry all I get is a page not found error.

As far as I am aware, the web-space provider (Angelfire), supports FrontPage extensions.

Any ideas Tech Guys, and please keep it simple.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

What do you mean disapearing? What kind of guest books did you use? I use this one on my site, and I think it's a really good one, easy to install and has a ton of features.

http://www.alexphpteam.com/a_guest.php?lang=en

All it requires is PHP on your server, and a MySQL database.


----------



## Tiriman (Dec 22, 2005)

Disappearing - When I click the link to the guest book (It's worked fine for the last 18 months) I get "Error 504 (Gateway Timeout) '4allfree.com' could not be found." I have tried to access the 4allfree home page and get the same error.

I just need a simple guest book, and the FrontPage one would suite my purposes, if only I could get it to work. I have no knowledge of MySQL or if my server supports PHP.

Thanks


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

wow. they make free downloaded installable guestbooks too? omg. where have i been?

i'm still using DREAMBOOK! lol. i've been wanting to get another one that doensn't hae annoying ads. alex guestbook looks good. and totally customizable?

there were many times when i thought dreambook would just die and dissapear too. maybe the places you used to use as a guestbook just went out of business or something. 
i'll tell ya this much, if you're willing to try another one, try dreambook. it's still cheapy and old but at least it's still around.

http://www.dreambook.com/


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, Alex guest book is customizable.


----------

